# Mineral and Mineral Feeders



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Am curious to know what brand of mineral folks use. Does that rain and wind proof technology really work? Do you add it to a TMR or in feeders?

I have both wind vane and three hole rubber flapped top feeders. I can't keep the rubber flap on those feeders. It needs a larger washer or even bigger than a fender washer in the center to keep the flap from popping off. I feed loose trace mineral salt. I prefer the loose vs. a block. I would rather the cattle eat it rather than lick it. More efficient the way I see it.

But, when it rains and this loose salt get wet, It turns into a block. I just don't see how a Wind and Rain or Right Now mineral can maintain itself in standing water. If the water were able to move through it, I could see how that would work.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I use the weather vane type feeders. I do not know the brand name. I have an older one where the entire tub rotates. It does the best in keeping the rain out. The others are newer and just the cover swings.

When the mineral gets wet the top crusts over. I chop the crust with a pocket knife so they can get to the lose mineral underneath.

I feed HiMag from Fall until Summer. Just added the regular mineral salt this week. I agree with lose mineral over blocks.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I feed minerals out of the rubber flap feeders. I feed igr mineral during summer, breeder silver during calving season, and hi mag during winter/spring. My bulls kept knocking my swing feeders over. Ofcourse they also tear the rubber flaps off. I have been making my mineral feeders here lately out of the plastic 55 gallon barrels with a top and bottom. I cut a hole in the side big enough for their head and hang by either posts or tree limbs. To be honest it works the best.


----------



## oldcboy (Jan 14, 2012)

I feed Kay Dee minerals out of Iowa I beleive. Reason is I know they use a good source of phosphorous. Some companies use a rock ingredient that is less available and cheaper.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Recommend C & C Cattle and Hay's barrel method. When we had cattle that worked best for us. Fixed a chain in top for hanging from tree limb. Didn't have a problem with rain blowing in or bulls destroying them.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Easy Way Cattle Saver and 3 hole with rubber flap. Easy way is nice cuz of the scratching post. I feed Land O Lakes Wind and Rain, and it really is weather resistant. If it sits in standing water for days, yes it gets hard, but a little while is fine.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone follow the 2:1 C to P ratio?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Two white salt blocks one mineral at all times put them in junk wheel rims...deeper the better no standing water a must


----------

